# Information on Rotiform Nue Wheels?



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

dethington38 said:


> Im trying to get information on these wheels, i seen them on this cruze and would love them on mine.
> 
> link to site: ?|? Rotiform Wheels ?|?
> 
> ...



its $50 per rim to have them drilled to 5x105 it's listed on the site.


----------

